# 2005 maxima rough ride



## Otto Luhm (Jan 16, 2021)

I have a 2005 maxima 3.5SE. Had it sense new
It has 6500 mile great car but rides rough, alway has. Thought is was just the low profile package it came with. Changed all struts out about 10 years ago no change. I want to keep the car because it runs great. Can I take the OE low profile wheels and tire off and replace with a more standard wheel and tire from that year without messing anything up
Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Otto Luhm said:


> I have a 2005 maxima 3.5SE. Had it sense new
> It has 6500 mile great car but rides rough, alway has. Thought is was just the low profile package it came with. Changed all struts out about 10 years ago no change. I want to keep the car because it runs great. Can I take the OE low profile wheels and tire off and replace with a more standard wheel and tire from that year without messing anything up
> Thanks


You probably have the low profile 245/45R18 tire/wheel. The other option is installing a 225/55R17 tire/wheel. The overall tire diameter for both options would be around 678mm (26.6"). The 225/55R17 is a higher profile tire which will give you a softer ride. It's important to keep the overall tire diameter the same in order to maintain the correct speedometer reading. Here's a tire/wheel calculating web site that may be of benefit to you: Rim & Tire Size Calculator. Custom Offsets


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The type of tire also makes a difference. A touring or grand touring tire will ride softer than a performance tire. The General Altimax RT43 is a good, all-season tire that handles well and still provides a comfortable ride. I had a friend with a 2007 Maxima SE and he insisted on replacing the tires with Goodyear Eagles that came on it from the factory. After a number of years, he finally tried the Altimax RT43 that I had suggested several times and he liked them a whole lot better. He said it transformed his ride.


----------



## dreblon (Oct 5, 2020)

I'm happy with Conti DWS06. They are smooth and quiet on the road.


----------

